# Lyme Positive



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

OK, here's my next issue this week!

Lucy tested positive for Lyme on her annual visit. This test only gives a pos/neg result, no numbers to distinguish severity or when it was acquired.

Our vet prescribed Minocycline. Seems doxycycline is in severe shortage and can't be found anywhere these days. Lucy can't tolerate the pills. No matter how I disguise it, in pill pockets, with meals, Pepcid 1 hour prior, etc. she still vomits about 1/2 hour of taking. I have a call in to the vet this AM for an alternative.

The vet said the protocol now is to give 30 day antibiotics then retest using the IDEXX Quantitative C test to determine exactly what she has and if the treatment worked. She doesn't want to do this now because it is costly and may still require the pills plus the 6 month retest.

I'm at my wits end with Lucy and ready to do the "C" test now, to find out if it's an old lyme she has already resolved or something new and we must suffer through treatment.

Anyone here with experience in this? Any recommendations? I'm waiting for the callback from the vet now as well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would work on finding a way to treat it, even it it were an 'old" infection that was not previously treated. Untreated, even with no symptoms at the time, Lyme can bite you in the but big time with inflammation and arthritis later on.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks, Karen. The vet just called and we giving her a few days to settle her stomach, then starting her on amoxicillin Sunday. Hopefully she tolerates that much better. 

It's hard to see her suffer when the thing that's making her the sickest at this moment is the pills not the lyme. But I know it can be devastating left untreated.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...poor baby. After this is resolved, will you be getting the Lyme Vaccine?
Keep us posted!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

No need for Lyme vaccine (I think) after she has made her own antibodies. We haven't given the vaccine to either dogs for years. Rico had a very bad reaction to the vaccine when he was young and the vet said no more.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Both Bailey and Tyler tested positive for Lyme many, many, many years ago and because they were without symptoms, the vet did not treat either of them. At the time, he also mentioned that they had some dogs in the practice who had tested positive at one time and then reverted back to normal after time had pasted. That was exactly what happened to both of my guys. After a few years and with repeat testing, neither tested positive ever again. I have no idea, however, what tests were used. Also, neither of them developed any symptoms after the fact. Bailey lived to be 15 and Tyler is now 16.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

hmmm. My vet insists she be treated. Hopefully the amoxicillin will not be a problem. Now we're chasing down local pharmacies that can compound the drug in this low a dosage. Its a small child's dosage, so it will probably end up being fruity flavored.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ask your vet about azythromycin for dogs. It is my human doctors first choice as it kills many of the coinfections as well. It comes in a pill that can be cut in half and smaller. I agree with Karen, best to treat now. Be careful of child formulas as some are sweetened with xylitol which is deadly to dogs. Even a tiny amount. Minocycline did a number on me too.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Missy, thanks so much for the xylitol warning. I will discuss that with the pharmacy to verify it is not in it. Super important!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Best of luck with Lucy. Knowing me I would get the C test just so I could put my mind at ease, but that's me. I use a great mail order pharmacy to compound meds for my cat, if you want contact info send me a PM.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

iluvhavs said:


> hmmm. My vet insists she be treated. Hopefully the amoxicillin will not be a problem. Now we're chasing down local pharmacies that can compound the drug in this low a dosage. Its a small child's dosage, so it will probably end up being fruity flavored.


There are definitely dogs who fight it off on their own, and have no trouble with it ever. (that's true with many infections with people too... there are a lot that we MIGHT fight off on our own, but it's safer to treat) The problem is that you have no idea, until it's too late, if your dog is going to be one of the ones who fights it off on their own or not. So nowadays, most vets do want to treat.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Spoke with pharmacist. He's going to make up special capsules with the lower dose in them. So I don't have to worry about the xylitol. That's good!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good luck with the Lyme treatment. I think it's a good idea to treat it. Scudder had it and was treated right away. I had it 3 times.....It's nothing to mess around with.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter tested positive for Lymes a couple of years ago. Vet did not want to treat because they normally do not treat, he said to watch out for symptoms associated with the Lymes Disease. 

Dexter has been fine for almost 3 years. Dexter will be 5 years old this October.


----------

